# Rda giveaway



## Resistance (27/6/18)

http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...ign=YstarNuwa&utm_content=banner#.WzMYle6xU0N

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

